# Venison Keto Street Tacos



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

!!!And the amazing taco of the day award goes to...

Venison strips seasoned in Sazon Goya, steak seasoning, and oregano.






Keto taco shells made from cheese and a VERY quick sear of the steak on the flat top.





Assembled with more cheese and cilantro. (onion omitted by request)





A quick fold.





Served poolside on a hot summer day with Pico-de-gallo and Aardvark habanero hot sauce, and a little sour cream for me.  I also had a side of black soy beans (not shown). 






Its a good thing these things are SUPER easy and fast to make, because they are SOOO good and so addicting!
Thanks for looking!
Happy Taco Tuesday!
Erik


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 11, 2021)

They look great Erik, think I'll start a keto diet now


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 11, 2021)

I don't know what keto is but if you can eat that I like it.
Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks delicious, nice job, Like! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice! I did venison tacos last night too! No keto though...

How did you make the tortillas? Is it just cheese?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> They look great Erik, think I'll start a keto diet now


Thanks Jim. You would never even think of them as keto or anything diet for that matter!
Thanks for the like.


smokeymose said:


> I don't know what keto is but if you can eat that I like it.
> Like!


Low carb, so breads and tortillas are out. The cheese shells are great!
Thanks for the like


sawhorseray said:


> Looks delicious, nice job, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray. Finger food at its best right there!
Thanks for the like!


indaswamp said:


> Nice! I did venison tacos last night too! No keto though...
> 
> How did you make the tortillas? Is it just cheese?


Awesome! Yes. It is just as easy as it looks.  Its just a handful of shredded cheese crisped up on a well seasoned griddle. This was a combo of mozz, cheddar and provolone. Use whatever you like. Often I will do them on parchment paper in the oven on a cookie sheet but this is faster and more convenient on the flat top.
Thanks for the like.


----------



## xray (Aug 11, 2021)

Man those tacos look delicious! Never thought about using venison.

Between seeing these tacos and the out of control prices of meat, I’m finding more and more of a reason to start hunting again and going out to slug a deer.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2021)

OMG!! Somebody dial 911!! I think I just went into cardiac arrest. Those look amazing. Extremely well done and perfectly executed. 

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 11, 2021)

Those tacos look excellent!  I do believe we have some venison in the freezer still! Heck of a good idea!

Ryan


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 11, 2021)

xray said:


> Man those tacos look delicious! Never thought about using venison.
> 
> Between seeing these tacos and the out of control prices of meat, I’m finding more and more of a reason to start hunting again and going out to slug a deer.



You are right. It's unusual for me to use deer meat in a way with seasoning that covers up or wastes the pure flavor and tenderness of it.  Arguably some of the best red meat on the planet! In this case the spice was mild and the flavor 100% all layered together. The hunt is just another aspect in itself and well with it.
Thanks for the like.


tx smoker said:


> OMG!! Somebody dial 911!! I think I just went into cardiac arrest. Those look amazing. Extremely well done and perfectly executed.
> 
> Robert


"911, whats your emergency?"
.
.
.
"Hello?.. Is anyone there?"
.
Somebody go check on Robert!!!  
Hope he just found my griddle with tacos and got lost!
Thanks for the like.



Brokenhandle said:


> Those tacos look excellent!  I do believe we have some venison in the freezer still! Heck of a good idea!
> 
> Ryan


Do it Ryan! Lots of of choices and options to make them your own. So  easy!
Thanks for the like.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2021)

Boy that looks good!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks Great, from the Bear's Den!!
Like.

Bear


----------

